# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Searching for software company

## Rikardsson

I have quite a complicated task to achieve and I clearly understand I won't handle it on my own. What company could you advise for 4-6 month mobile app project?

----------


## MarkS.Wap

The agency vironit.com is the golden middle in terms of price/quality. Highly recommending.

----------

